
New Debian Project Leader elected: Lucas Nussbaum - shared4you
http://bits.debian.org/2013/04/results-dpl-election.html
======
GuiA
I had Lucas as a C++ TA in my 2nd year of undergrad (Grenoble, France), while
he was a PhD student (and yes, when we saw his name on the curriculum, all of
us who were slightly involved with the Debian community freaked out).

Really smart, nice and friendly guy– can't think of a better leader for
Debian.

Thanks Lucas :)

------
shared4you
Here's an interview that outlines his vision and goals for Debian in 2013-14:
<http://www.debian.org/vote/2013/platforms/lucas>

------
oellegaard
Slightly OT: How does it work? Who gets to vote and who can run for project
leader? I never realized that there were open source projects where that many
people were involved in voting a project leader.

~~~
liw
The Debian project constitution lays out the rules:
<http://www.debian.org/devel/constitution>

The vote page on our website has more practical information:
<http://www.debian.org/vote/>

------
shared4you
Official announcement by the Debian Project secretary:
[http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-
announce/2013/04/msg000...](http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-
announce/2013/04/msg00004.html)

------
kanzure
He was sending out emails in 2009 announcing his diagnosis:

[http://lists.extropy.org/pipermail/extropy-
chat/2009-August/...](http://lists.extropy.org/pipermail/extropy-
chat/2009-August/052656.html)

I had it marked "unread" in my inbox.... oops.

~~~
GuiA
That email is from Hal Finney; I'm confused by your post.

~~~
kanzure
> That email is from Hal Finney; I'm confused by your post.

Don't worry, I am also confused by my post. There was a thread earlier today
on HN that mentioned Hal, but Lucas isn't Hal.

My post was submitted on this thread:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5545816>

But it seems to be attached to this thread instead:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5547313>

It's possible that I typoed 5545816 for 5547313.

------
simdam
Reeally? Reeeeally? Did you remember the mess with rubygems?

~~~
alrs
Yes. Rubygems is the project that was run as amateur hour, not Debian.

EDIT: And before anyone mentions it: [http://marc.info/?l=openssl-
dev&m=114652287210110&w=...](http://marc.info/?l=openssl-
dev&m=114652287210110&w=2)

~~~
ivix
After trying to install a rails app on Ubuntu , frankly the entirety of ruby
and its notion of how a mature language should be packaged is pure amateur
hour. Rvm is a mess, the various versions are a mess. For example v1.9.3
appears to be considered the same as 1.9.1, and random bugs appear when moving
between versions. WTF?

~~~
kawsper
I don't understand your issues with Ruby on Ubuntu, setting it up with RBenv
is fairly simple, you can see my build script here:
<https://gist.github.com/kaspergrubbe/5383877>

About 1.9.3 and 1.9.1 are you sure that it isn't about this issue described
here: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8564210/why-are-we-
instal...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8564210/why-are-we-installing-
ruby-1-9-2-1-9-3-gems-into-a-1-9-1-folder) ?

~~~
alrs
You never use tools like rbenv or rvm on production servers. They exist so
that mac devs can be running the same versions of ruby found in the Linux
distros.

~~~
andyl
Well, I use Debian for development and production, and I would _never_ use
Debian ruby packages on production. With the Debian packages, you have no idea
what version you're getting. And then gem installs can only be done by the
root user, not the deploy user. What a mess.

Godspeed Leader Nussbaum! I hope that your first action is to find a
replacement for whoever was responsible for the debian-ruby disaster.

~~~
_delirium
I haven't used Ruby much, but the Debian approach works well for me in Perl. I
like that instead of pulling random packages off CPAN with no testing, I can
depend on a Debian package of a Perl module, which is integration-tested with
the rest of the distribution and release-managed, especially in terms of which
other packages and versions it works with.

~~~
kawsper
How do you ensure which versions of the packages that you receive?

It is nice to rely on system-packages, but if you depend on certain versions
of certain packages you might see problems with that approach.

~~~
ars
If you depend on certain versions of a package you have bigger problems.

~~~
kawsper
Yeah, legacy systems, you are fortunate if you don't have to deal with these.

